# 1950 Farmall Cub & Implements



## brownth2 (Dec 27, 2013)

I have a small vegetable operation and I'm looking for a little heavier tractor to primarily use for cultivation. So... I'm willing to trade my cub with 193 plow, disc, l54 grader blade, and 144 cultivators (front and rear) for a C, super C, h, IH 140, Allis WD etc. Cub rubs great, engine was bored out and rebuilt about 10 years ago. Electric start, hydraulics, 9-25 ag. tires, new front tires this spring. I use it at least once a week from April through November.

Also going with it is a set of 8-24 turf tires on rims
Rear wheel weights
Extra IH carb
Extra hydraulic pump
And I could include an extra rear rockshaft lift assembly and depth handle.

I'm shooting for 2700, and at this point I'm not selling or trading individual parts or pieces. Let know what you've got.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

brownth2 said:


> I have a small vegetable operation and I'm looking for a little heavier tractor to primarily use for cultivation. So... I'm willing to trade my cub with 193 plow, disc, l54 grader blade, and 144 cultivators (front and rear) for a C, super C, h, IH 140, Allis WD etc. Cub rubs great, engine was bored out and rebuilt about 10 years ago. Electric start, hydraulics, 9-25 ag. tires, new front tires this spring. I use it at least once a week from April through November.
> 
> Also going with it is a set of 8-24 turf tires on rims
> Rear wheel weights
> ...


It would be wise to post your location or at least include it in your profile.
Good Luck


----------



## brownth2 (Dec 27, 2013)

Good call, thanks!


----------



## brownth2 (Dec 27, 2013)

Please delete.


----------



## brownth2 (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm located in Croswell, MI.


----------

